# Grooming table



## Bebop (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting this grooming table, but do I have to use a special breeding table? 
The only reason I'm asking is because, yes I will be showing, but I'm not sure how long I'll be showing really. I'm moving back to El Paso, TX in a few months (I'm just living in Cali because my husband is in Iraq and I wanted to be with family when I had our baby) and there aren't many shows there. 
I mean there is a chance that we could be sent to Washington, Virginia, or somewhere else, but could I just get one of those plastic tv tray tables, so if I don't get the chance to show for a while, I could use it for something else? Plus, it won't deteriorate in storage because they're metal and plastic.
I mean getting a special grooming table is just for convenience right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it is more what works for you. 
Professional grooming tables are expensive and you don't really need one for a rabbit. Unless you can find one specifically for a rabbit, you would be using a dog one. They can be big and are more designed for grooming dogs. 
A small folding table will work. I have a Lazy Susan (round thing to pass food on a table) with a toilet seat cover on it. It is great for blowing an angora as you can move them around easily. Cheap too and easy to clean. 
I would just as soon get a small folding table that can be used for other stuff and then use it for shows when and if you get a chance to go.


----------



## Bebop (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh okay! There is someone local selling one for really cheap, but yeah, since I only have one rabbit right now anyway. I would much rather have a multi-use folding table.
Thanks!


----------



## minirexmama (Sep 16, 2009)

If you have you carrying cages on a table at shoes, you can just get a carpet sample and put it on top of the cages to do grooming.


----------



## Bebop (Sep 16, 2009)

duh! that's a great idea too!
Thanks!


----------



## hannah cooper (Sep 18, 2009)

hi foks


----------

